# The electric aircraft project begins



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

I tired to link to the play list but that didn't seem to work. :-/ Here is a direct link to the second video:


EP2, EV Challenger tear down
The 2nd in a 12ish part series on rebuilding a barn find Challenger 1 Ultralight to get it ready for conversion to electric power. Like a bad onion, I just keep pulling back the layers until I get to the good part of the airplane and then can start building
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFd4eYKn5cA

Kerry


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

This thing is going to be sweet.

Are you aware of this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku6MPPVSSu0

Have you figured out how many motors you need?


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks.

Yes, he did his first flight just a few days ago I believe. The belite is a good choice. I almost went that route back when they were offering the $5995 kit presale.

I will be running 12-16 of these motors. I am going through a bunch of static thrust testing on the motors and ESCs (future video) and that will give me a about a 50% thrust to weight ratio at MTOW.  (but I will only be able to go 40-50mph)


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Episode 3 is up:

https://youtube.com/watch?v=SbjFLS0Uk6Y

This episode is a introduction into some of the powerplant options that are being considered and the design and testing that will be happening in the next month 

Definitely open to comment and suggestions for these couple HP ESCs. I have played with them before but there are a ton of options out there.


----------

